# foglight bulb change



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i have hid's foglights to go with my headlights ans front turn signals. The headlights were easy to change but the foglights seem harder. Has anyone done it, and how do u do it, its not just a pull out and change, ive tried a little no luck. let me know if uve done it . thanx


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

While i havent done it, i can't imagine it to be that hard.....well first you gotta jack the car up, crawl under there are get close and personal with your fog lights, then refer to the car manual for removal, everything is in there, you gotta twist it one way or another and pull out and some time....anyway, good luck and update us, i wanna change my fog lights too, but i cant find a nice pair of bulbs yet


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Haven't done it to my 02 Spec V yet but my old SER was not that simple. It required removal of the fog lamp assemblies to work on the bench. Then I had to make a mod on the bulb itself so it would fit into the slot provided. I think if I were going to do anything... I'd replace them with the yellow ion bulbs.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

I changed the fog light bulbs on my 2001 sentra SE, and it was actaully pretty easy. All you have to do is look under the car and unscrew the bolt, and the assembly comes right out. The bulb is a snap to put in.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

don't want to be an ass or anything but do a search. I know its been talked about before and you can find out how to remove the foglight housing on www.b15sentra.net as well.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

yes it is very easy just as said obove it's just one bolt!!!!!!!


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

Just one bolt and there is a round pin that has to be pushed really hard and while you're doing that jiggle the light and suddenly the whole thing just pops out. Be sure to catch it so it doesn't get scratched.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah, it's a good idea to leave the wires attached while you push those 2 pins out. The first time I took out the fogs I detached the wire first, then when I popped the pins out the foglight flew out the front of the car


----------

